# Topic Of The Week 47, November, 2008



## Admin (Nov 10, 2008)

*Which Topics, Do You Think, Should Win This Week's Nomination Contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic of the Week" is a contest which selects topics, on which you think, we would contemplate as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the "Topic of the Week" selection. *You can start your own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic Of The Week" is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 available below the first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the Week, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <strong><a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a></strong> section!!*

May best of the Topic get selected!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Kirtan with English sub-titles*

I found this [post=57523]post[/post] on "Re: Kirtan with English sub-titles" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 47, November, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Nov 10, 2008)

*The Sikh Guru's and Khatri Origin*

I found this [post=89280]post[/post] on "The Sikh Guru's and Khatri Origin" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 47, November, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Nov 10, 2008)

*Do we love WAHEGURU Sahib ji?*

I found this [post=80755]post[/post] on "Do we love WAHEGURU Sahib ji?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 47, November, 2008"


----------



## ekonkar89 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh*

I found this [post=89451]post[/post] on "Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 47, November, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: When It Is Hot, Be That. When It Is Cold, Be That.*

I found this [post=89491]post[/post] on "Re: When It Is Hot, Be That. When It Is Cold, Be That." interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 47, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Shabad -Thirsty for the Blessed Vision of My Beloved*

I found this [post=88955]post[/post] on "Re: Shabad -Thirsty for the Blessed Vision of My Beloved" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 47, November, 2008"


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 12, 2008)

*Radha swami..???? what are they.. Sikh?*

I found this [post=77864]post[/post] on "Radha swami..???? what are they.. Sikh?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 47, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: When It Is Hot, Be That. When It Is Cold, Be That.*

I found this [post=89536]post[/post] on "Re: When It Is Hot, Be That. When It Is Cold, Be That." interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 47, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: 300 Saal Guru De Naal*

I found this [post=88456]post[/post] on "Re: 300 Saal Guru De Naal" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 47, November, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 16, 2008)

*re: Is Cutting of Hair Foribidden for a Sikh in Sri Guru Granth Sahib?*

I found this [post=89657]post[/post] on "re: Is Cutting of Hair Foribidden for a Sikh in Sri Guru Granth Sahib?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 47, November, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Is Cutting of Hair Foribidden for a Sikh in Sri Guru Granth Sahib?*

I found this [post=89677]post[/post] on "Re: Is Cutting of Hair Foribidden for a Sikh in Sri Guru Granth Sahib?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 47, November, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Nov 16, 2008)

*Count your blessings*

I found this [post=89683]post[/post] on "Count your blessings" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 47, November, 2008"


----------

